# Circle S Saddlery



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

Can some one that knows more than me about saddles tell me if Circle S makes good roping saddles.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Jim Andy said:


> Can some one that knows more than me about saddles tell me if Circle S makes good roping saddles.


Roping? No

Trail Riding or any other function? NO

Boat Anchors? Maybe :lol:

.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you for your opinion I have a chance to make a triad for one,and I know nothing about them.


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

Anything that runs for that price new, is always a bad idea! Its better to buy something of quality so it lasts you longer and so you arent wanting something better, and end up that just turning into a waist of money... so I would wait and save up until you find something good, or look at used saddles.


----------

